# Ice coffee?



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

So the weather is getting better and my girlfriend is asking me to make her an iced coffee? What's the best way to do it? Espresso machine or an aeropress?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Espresso over ice into chilled milk works well.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Make a stock syrup double espresso over ice topped with a touch of the syrup is very nice. Shaken not stirred preferably. Also v60 over ice works very well I have a hario freta which I'm very happy with


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Alright nice! Sounds pretty straight forward then! I'll knock up a batch of sugar syrup this weekend.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Gonna have to have a go at ice coffee! Any step by step recipes ?? Do you blend, or crush the ice before ?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I've just been making a double shot poured over ice then topped up with milk. Whats the syrup all about?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

totallywired said:


> I've just been making a double shot poured over ice then topped up with milk. Whats the syrup all about?


makes a slightly longer drink of the espresso keeps the drink black and also if dove right highlights some of the fruitier notes in espresso and is quite refreshing


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Freddo Espresso or Freddo Capuccino for espresso is very popular here, in Greece and Italy and is very tasty. You can find the recipes in the book below by Illy and some other recipes as well - do not know how "accurate" these recipes are but they are good to get you started.

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s15/sh/b7648244-cd38-4747-93e5-c878c3a54f60/08a5fa5028d4559f7ba7bc578d5232c5

We also drink a lot of frappe here using "specific" nescafe - can be found in the uk also. I am trying to drink more freddo as above but there is something delicious in frappe that always make me come back even though it is made with shitty instant coffee. Recipe as below, sugar is not needed, add as much milk or not at all as you like.






I haven experiment with any cold brew methods yet but I plan to try the 2-3 Hario ones and Toddy.


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

I made an iced coffee today:

double shot of espresso (I used Union Revelation Blend) over ice

few drops of vanilla extract

splash of frangelico (hazelnut liqueur)

a level teaspoon of light muscavodo sugar

topped up with cold milk

I bit experimental, didn't follow a recipe. I don't normally add sugar to anything, but it seemed to work with this drink. Damn tasty if I do say so myself.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks charris, that is a nice download! I think the introduction of any flavouring or syrup is just that, to add to the overall taste. I use vanilla quite a bit!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I posted this somewhere else, but here is my go to summer coffee drink:

16oz Collins glass

Vanilla extract/essence (about 15ml, three cap fulls)

2-3 spoons of sugar, dependant on sweet tooth.

1 heaped teaspoon of Bournville Cocoa powder

put all this in the glass and mush it together with the back of a teaspoon to form a thick paste

Add 2-3 shots of espresso, dependant on desired strength, stir vigorously to fully dissolve the paste.

Fill the glass to the brim with large ice cubes, then add milk, it will layer which will make you look super cool to all your friends









Stir, drink...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Summer has surely got to be about affogato (espresso poured over ice cream/gelato)!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I pour brewed coffee over ice cream too and it works just as well. Bloody delicious


----------

